
Supreme Court declines to hear copyright appeal by Batmobile replica builder - 6stringmerc
http://www.supremecourt.gov/search.aspx?filename=/docketfiles/15-943.htm
======
6stringmerc
Related overview of relevant background and the lower court's ruling available
through this AutoBlog write-up:

[http://www.autoblog.com/2016/03/08/supreme-court-
batmobile-d...](http://www.autoblog.com/2016/03/08/supreme-court-batmobile-dc-
comics-report/)

